# String/ thread algae



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get rid of this? It is growing on my Mayaca and Rotala Wallichi which is located directly infront of my out flow from the filter. Is it a nutrient deficiency problem? I am planning on getting my fert schedule in full swing this week. please help:frusty:


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

could you specify the type? 
heres a good reference.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks neilshieh! Yeah I believe it to be that my nutrient levels are too low. I am planning on starting my fert schedule tomorrow after I do a water change. Im hoping that is the problem.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm hoping my algae problem in from the organics. if you have a carpet, pull it up and vacuum like hell... there was so much stuff in my foreground...


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Could it also be that im running too much light over a longer period? Im running 260 watts PC for around 4 watts per gallon. Timer is set for 10hrs. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

how big is the tank? around 60? yes, i'd say the photoperiod is a bit too long... try going for 6-8 hours?


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

ok thanks ill give it a try and see if that helps. but what is your opinion about the amount of wattage? it has gotten worse since ive added the extra light. but will my glosso suffer if I remove the extra light?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

assuming its a 60 gal... its a bit on the high side but... if everything is in balance then it should be okay.
here's a great reference. it's based on glosso growing
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/34149-proper-wattage-aquariums.html
the glosso won't suffer... trust me.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

could you do water tests and post the results? your algae is probably because of the imbalance in light.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Neilshieh im thinking the same thing. too much light not enough ferts. my CO2 is good as it is on controller and pH at 6.8.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I got thread algae in my shimp tank when I first set it up. I quit EI doising and added bottled CO2. Problem solved. EI has never worked for me.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

i figured out the problem newt. I was running too much light. I had put an extra fixture on there for my glosso and then bam algae. Took it off and gone away. thanks.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Happy to hear you got it under control.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

my algae problems are co2 related... i've added another diy bottle but my drop checker is not changing colors... time to add the third bottle >.>


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

You see mine is on CO2 pressurized and on a pH monitor. So I know my CO2 levels are good. I also use RO water and use the Seachem Acid/Alkaline Buffer ratio along with Equilibrium to get the water the way I want it.


----------

